# 3D MAXpiderMat Floor Mats (2013 Cruze)



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I know everybody on here is a big fan of the WeatherTech custom 3D cut mats and so am I, but I decided to give the 3D MAXpiderMat floor mats made by U-guard a shot. They were about $163 CAD shipped from Costco (you can also order the WeatherTechs from Costco), but I couldn't find any pictures online of them for the Cruze so I thought I'd post them. They have a 10 year warranty vs 3 years from WeatherTech.

3D Spider Mat Floor Mats Cruze 2013 - Imgur

I just put them in today after receiving them, so if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

they match the cloth seats!


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

nice


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

kronos288 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know everybody on here is a big fan of the WeatherTech custom 3D cut mats and so am I, but I decided to give the 3D MAXpiderMat floor mats made by U-guard a shot. They were about $163 CAD shipped from Costco (you can also order the WeatherTechs from Costco), but I couldn't find any pictures online of them for the Cruze so I thought I'd post them. They have a 10 year warranty vs 3 years from WeatherTech.
> 
> ...



Not bad. What are these made out of?


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

To me it looks as though there is a gap in the nubs on the floor and the mat itself has a cut out for the nub to go through. Seems counter productive to the usefulness of the matt if you were to have really wet shoes or snow on your feet and then put them in that area of the mat for water to slip through the gap..just an observation but I wouldn't want water between two mats if I bought expensive mats to protect my carpet and the like..


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Not bad. What are these made out of?


I'm not entirely sure actually, here's a link: 

3D MAXpiderMat



FromTheCrypt said:


> To me it looks as though there is a gap in the nubs on the floor and the mat itself has a cut out for the nub to go through. Seems counter productive to the usefulness of the matt if you were to have really wet shoes or snow on your feet and then put them in that area of the mat for water to slip through the gap..just an observation but I wouldn't want water between two mats if I bought expensive mats to protect my carpet and the like..


There is, on the drivers side but not the passenger side. That's a totally legitimate observation, and it's the only reason I'm still somewhat cautious about them, but luckily Costco has a great return policy. In terms of water, the ring around the gap where the nubs are lifted upwards slightly so that if there is water, I assume it would pool around the holes. The only time I can see snow getting into the holes is if you don't knock your feet before getting in the drivers side, and the snow falls directly on top of them.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

They look like a pain to clean


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

FromTheCrypt said:


> To me it looks as though there is a gap in the nubs on the floor and the mat itself has a cut out for the nub to go through. Seems counter productive to the usefulness of the matt if you were to have really wet shoes or snow on your feet and then put them in that area of the mat for water to slip through the gap..just an observation but I wouldn't want water between two mats if I bought expensive mats to protect my carpet and the like..


yeah that would be my concern too... they dont appear to contain water/slush as well as the weathertech ones... 

let us know how they are though after some use


----------



## Brodiebruce82 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've had them in my (non GM) vehicle since Feb. and i love them. They are just as easy to clean as Huskey Liners or Weathertech's are, (spray with hose and dry with towel or drip dry). To be honest I think they look a lot classier than the other guys. As far as the leaking goes, I've yet to have an issue with snow etc. getting into the nubs and let's be honest folks, if you care that much about your carpet you ought to be banging the excess snow off your feet before entering your vehicle anyway.


----------



## hoop (May 19, 2013)

I have been trying to get a set of these. I first tried partsengine.ca but they were back-ordered for over 2 months. They were on the Costco.ca site up until today (when the 20% off sale started) so now I am searching for a retailer in either Canada or the US.

Anyone have any leads?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Definitely look a lot more stylish, but I think the WeatherTechs have a lot better coverage.

My Chiana is my first NEW new car, which I unfortunately had to buy in the dead of winter. She's getting an in and out top to bottom detail this spring followed by WeatherTech mats everywhere. Maybe in a few I'll go for the looks but for now I want to keep her clean and nice and cover whatever I can. Even thinking about PlastiDip just to protect the paint for the first summer.


----------



## gmenpg (Oct 22, 2013)

those are like..california car mats lol.. They would be trashed in a week in my city (pittsburgh)


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

If you're not a Costco member you can't get them. From Parts Engine, they cost $160 shipping included. From the reviews, it seems like a lot of people are happy with them.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kinda cool


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

gmenpg said:


> those are like..california car mats lol.. They would be trashed in a week in my city (pittsburgh)


Thats because your city is filled with trash (steelers) ... J/K


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Thats because your city is filled with trash (steelers) ... J/K


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bringing up an old post hoping for some more pictures and your observations. I have been looking for mats for my 2015 Cruze, 

Weathertech mats:
I can't find any good installed pictures either, can someone post installed pictures showing the dead pedal area? Something from a lower angle like the drivers seat height.

Husky Liners:
I can't find any good installed pictures either, can someone post installed pictures showing the dead pedal area? Something from a lower angle like the drivers seat height.

3D MAXpiderMat:
Looking at the pictures of the Floor Mats the entire dead pedal area is covered, is the entire dead pedal covered? Can someone post installed pictures showing the dead pedal area? Something from a lower angle like the drivers seat height.

My chief complaints with my current mats is the dead pedal is not completely covered. I wear thick lug boots to work and some snow gets stuck in the lugs. I try my best to clean my boots off before I get in, but I still have some snow and salt in the lugs and it melts off. This runs down the dead pedal area under the floor mat. So when I pull the mats to clean them I also have to take out a carpet cleaner in the spring and clean that area under the mat. Can't be good for the floor either as the moisture along with the salt gets trapped under the rubber mat. Then it freezes, then it thaws, then you get more snow and salt running off your boots, then it freezes. 

I had this issue with the non fit rubber mats in my Jeep Wrangler. When I pulled the carpet out to clean it, comes completely out in a Jeep fairly easily, the drivers side floor had rust in that area. Nothing in the rest of the floor board, don't want that to happen in this car.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks to me like the dead pedal area is not covered using the weathertech mats

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body-detailing-interior/9973-installed-weathertech-floorliners.html


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...r-mat-covering-system-search-4.html#post17349


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the Weathertechs and the dead pedal area is, maybe, 2/3rds covered.

Yes, in the spring there is some debris and salt in the corner under the mat.

Regarding salt getting through the carpet though.....won't happen.
Prior to the cutting/molding process the carpet material is run across a hot rail.

This thing melts the nylon on the bottom and seals it.......now it can hold water without it getting into the 'jute' insulation and from there to the sheet metal floor.....a process specific to molded automotive carpeting.

Jeep Wranglers don't use the process because there is a better than average chance the floorboards will be immersed in water.....that's also why they don't have any 'jute' insulation. If the carpet was base sealed the floors would never dry (till they finish rotting through), because the carpet can't breathe......and if jute gets wet it takes a week on a line for it to dry out.

In general, Husky liners seem to be molded about the same as Weathertech but hopefully someone can come up with a photo.

Rob


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Come on who has Husky pictures


----------

